# Aurora Original Alfred E. Neuman 1965-Hand Brushed



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I had this up before, but the pics were blurred, this kit was handbrushed,
wanted it to resemble a Norman Mingo painting.This is a canadian Aurora edition.
Thanks for looking.
Randy

*Alfred E*. *Neuman*


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Alfred never looked better!


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Cool looking! Nice brush work!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

:thumbsup:Looks great.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Oh my God!! What a fantastic job on his face! Best I've seen! 

I just looked up at mine on the shelf and he was hanging his head in shame!

Wayne


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks all for the compliments, my next one will abit more subtle, I did this 7 years ago, never had good pics of him.

randy


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Excellent. Love it! Beautiful job.


----------



## CaliAgents1688 (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, that looks amazing. Definitely deserve props right there mayn.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

excellent!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Who cares from subtle, Randy? We ARE talking about Alfred E. Neuman...beautifully done, friend!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

great work!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like he just stepped off the cover :thumbsup:
Very Cool!
Mcdee


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

great work there Buzz !! 
hb


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nicely painted Alfred E.!


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Fantastic! Thanks so much for sharing with us.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again all, appreciate your compliments.

Model away I say.....

Randy


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great colours and he looks just like the book covers. When I painted this kit, my main fear was that when I'd finished he wouldn't look like Alfred E. Neuman!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

buzzconroy said:


> this kit was handbrushed,
> wanted it to resemble a Norman Mingo painting


And I think you masterfully nailed it! :thumbsup:


----------

